#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  ik zoek en trouw kanidaat

## youssef010

Nu moet ik wat neer zetten , is toch best moeilijker dan ik dacht maar ik ga toch wel een poging wagen. Je weet maar nooit hoe het uiteindelijk loopt InshaAllah! Mijn intentie is uiteraard om een toekomstige partner tegen te komen. Dus met die doel heb ik dan ook deze topic geopend. 

Die toekomstige vrouw is een vrouw die toe is aan iets serieus met als doel trouwen InshaAllah, zich graag wil settelen en de stap wil nemen om samen een leven op te bouwen. Mijn voorkeur gaat uit naar een moslima vrouw mag gescheiden zijn, vindt ik op zich niet erg . Verder heb ik niks met vrouwen die speels zijn dus een vrouw die speels is kan beter niet reageren. Kan je je zelf hier in terug vinden dan wil ik je wel graag leren kennen, met een beschrijving over je zelf (leeftijd, woonplaats etc.)

Over mijn persoonlijkheid kan ik zeggen dat ik hmdl een leuke persoon ben in de omgang, spontaan, praat graag, lach ook erg graag. Verder ben ik een gedreven jongen man die goed weet wat tie wil. Ik wil dan ook geen langdurige relatie wat uiteindelijk tot niets loopt, heb geen zin om elkaars tijd te voldoen. Wil niet lang erover doen om iemand te leren kennen, je weet vrij snel of je met elkaar een toekomst wil.
Ik ben zelf 28 jaar en kom uit rotterdam

----------


## Ihsanexx

Salaam w3alikoum, 

Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe dit precies werkt? Alvast bedankt!

----------

